# advanced bios settings help



## clawhammer (Aug 1, 2018)

I found this https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000006903/graphics-drivers.html. It states that in the desktop bios I can disable the integrated intel graphics. Is this tied into the windows os? because I can only get basic bios settings with the delete key. It mentions hitting f2 but that just brings up a freebsd boot prompt. Does anyone know if when I installed freebsd it over wrote the desktop bios? Thanks.


----------



## clawhammer (Aug 1, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Actually in the FreeBSD computer world there are now two F2's at boot!
> The one you are seeing is FreeBSD F2 from boot0cfg(8).
> 
> You need to hit F2 earlier in the process. Some boards still use DEL or  F2 so keep that in mind.
> ...


Ive been trying everything to get xorg to use the nvidia card because the log file shows it finds 2 primary pci gpus and its using the intel one. When i say to use the nvidia one xserver fails saying no screen found.


----------



## Phishfry (Aug 1, 2018)

Yes and that is where you need to be working on the problem. I figured I would save you some time.
You can not disable the video. You can only direct Xorg to the proper output device. That might take some experimentation.


----------



## clawhammer (Aug 1, 2018)

Phishfry said:


> Yes and that is where you need to be working on the problem. I figured I would save you some time.
> You can not disable the video. You can only direct Xorg to the proper output device. That might take some experimentation.



Ive been modifying rc.conf loader.conf xorg.conf.d/nvidia-driver. Am i missing something?


----------



## shkhln (Aug 1, 2018)

clawhammer said:


> desktop bios



Would you mind not calling your Optimus laptop a desktop? And stick to one thread per issue maybe?



clawhammer said:


> When i say to use the nvidia one xserver fails saying no screen found.



That's completely correct because your Nvidia card _is not connected _to your notebook's display. If you want to use it, you'll have to run 2 Xorg servers in parallel (with different configs for Intel and Nvidia) and copy rendered images from one Xorg server to another for displaying. See https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/OptimusVideoSupport.


----------



## clawhammer (Aug 1, 2018)

ill try.


----------



## clawhammer (Aug 2, 2018)

shkhln said:


> Would you mind not calling your Optimus laptop a desktop? And stick to one thread per issue maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> That's completely correct because your Nvidia card _is not connected _to your notebook's display. If you want to use it, you'll have to run 2 Xorg servers in parallel (with different configs for Intel and Nvidia) and copy rendered images from one Xorg server to another for displaying. See https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics/OptimusVideoSupport.



i installed the port like it said and nothing changed. I tried to search on how to run xservers in parallel but I don't see anything. The wiki you sent said to install the port and nothing else. Are there instructions somewhere? should I do the old approach?


----------



## shkhln (Aug 2, 2018)

As far as I can see only the first 3 steps of the "Old approach" are obsoleted by the "New approach". The fourth step would need some correction, nvidia-driver no longer replaces libGL.so.1 symlink, but rather it provides a config file for ld-elf.so.1 in /usr/local/etc/libmap.d/nvidia.conf.


----------



## clawhammer (Aug 2, 2018)

thanks. How do you find this information?

I dont know how to find this stuff. I try googling things but I must be searching the wrong topics.


----------

